# excision of right paratubal cyst



## lscott (Apr 16, 2009)

my doc did an excision of a right paratubal cyst following a laparoscopic vaginal hysterectomy.  She had completed the hysterectomy, then moved on to the tube and removed the cyst, not removing any of the tube.  Same incision.  Can I bill separately for this, and if so, what the right cpt code?  thanks!

Lisa S


----------



## amjordan (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, you can bill the ovarian cystectomy separately.  The correct code to use would be the 58662-51.  I briefly looked through the CCI edits and did not see a bundling issue.  

A good resource for you to have is the ACOG Coding Manual.  You can get it from ACOG or through the AMA.  It is a great resource to have and it will answer most of your questions regarding issues like this one.


----------



## lscott (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you I will look into that!  I'm new to ob/gyn coding so all help is great!


----------

